# Gamer-PC selber basteln (Komponentenberatung)



## SerberusX (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

da mein momentaner PC von 2009 ist wird ein neuer langsam fällig für GTA 5!

Ich habe bereits Komponenten zusammengestellt und würde euch gerne fragen, ob Ihr diese Kombination für Zukunftssicher haltet.

Folgendes habe ich mir rausgesucht:

CPU: Intel Core i7 Haswell 4790K (4x4Ghz)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/131236468390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Board: MSI Z-97 Gaming 5
http://www.ebay.de/itm/131236468390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

RAM: 8 GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/131236468390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 970
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251191155105?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Festplatte: Seagate SSHD Hybrid (1 TB HD + 8 GB SSD)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/201268047309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/351311976518?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Als Laufwerk dachte ich an ein DVD-Brenner der auch BlueRays liest und brennt. Macht das Sinn? Als Netzteil würde ein 630 Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake doch locker reichen?


Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir eure Meinung zu der Zusammenstellung sagt. Der PC würde bei ca. 1000 Euro landen.


Grüße

SerberusX


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2015)

Insgesamt okay, aber mit Verbesserungspotential:

1) Willst Du mal übertakten? Wenn ja, dann musst Du den i7-4790K nehmen. Und einen CPU-Kühler für ca 30-40€. Willst Du nicht unbedingt übertakten? Dann nimm den Xeon E3-1231v3, der ist ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und Marketingseitig als Server-CPU beworben - kostet aber weniger als der i7-4790 oder 4770. und als Board reicht dann völlig eines mit H97-Chipsatz aus, zB ein ASRock H97 Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3 für ca 80€. D.h. fürs Übertakten zahlst du mit der K-CPU und einem passablen Übertakterboard + Kühler schnell 150€ drauf oder auch mehr. 

2) welches Sniper GENAU? Wichtig sind: DDR3-1600 - schnelleres nur, wenn es kaum Aufpreis kostet. Und bei der Spannung 1,5V. Und auf die RAM-Höhe achten, falls man einen größeren CPU-Kühler nutzen will.

3) welche GTX 970 genau? 

4) lieber ne SSD nehmen mit 128Gb und eine normale Festplatte für die Games und DIE Daten, die viel viel Platz brauchen

5) Bluray braucht man bisher und auf absehbare Zeit noch nicht am PC. 


Hier wäre auch ein aktuelles Special, vlt auch da mal von den PCs zwischen 800 und 1200 Euro inspirieren lassen. http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...eratung-mit-Beispiel-Konfigurationen-1150463/


----------



## SerberusX (24. Februar 2015)

Die Links der Komponenten habe ich noch hinzugefügt.

Der Tipp mit der SSD und der HD ist gut! Würde ich jetzt eine SSD und eine normale HD nehmen wäre das doch ein ziemlich guter Gamer PC oder?

CPU, Board und RAM sind im Bundle und eigentlich würd ich das so kaufen wollen. Ein entsprechender Lüfter ist dort ja schon mit bei und Übertakten möchte ich ja eh nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, macht das teure Übertakter-Board mit der teuren Übertakter-CPU aber Null Sinn. Der Xeon E3-1231v3 ist fast baugleich und in Games quasi gleichschnell wie der i7-4790K, obwohl der Xeon ein gutes Stück weniger Takt hat. Ein günstiges H97-Board bietet alles nötig und eine absolut solide Qualität - mehr braucht man nur in Spezialfällen, wenn man das erst bei nem 140€-Board findet. Das RAM wäre ja noch "okay", da sparst Du mit anderem DDR3-1600 auch nur 5-10€. 

Aber Board und CPU: der Xeon kostet 250€ , ein H97-Board 80€, 8GB DDR3-1600-RAM 65€ - das sind zusammen keine 400€, und das wäre in Games praktisch nicht langsamer als das Set bei Ebay. Nur in manchen professionellen Anwendungen, die sehr vom CPu-Takt profitieren, wäre der i7-4790k ca 10-25% schneller - aber selbst dann sind über 150€ Aufpreis enorm...


----------



## SerberusX (24. Februar 2015)

Okay, 
gut zu wissen! Dann hätte ich dieses Bundle:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bundle-Intel...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58b3f1602e

Ist das H97 Board mit dem Core I7 ohne K und dem G.Skill Ripjaw 1600 (warum grade noch ok? Gibt es noch besseren DDR3? Ich dachte das wäre High-End?)! 
Würde ich lieber als ein Asrock Board nehmen, weil mich mein letztes Asrock enttäuscht hat. Das MSI Board sieht ausserdem gut aus und 499 Euro ist doch ein guter Bundle Preis?

Würde ich den Xenon nehmen zusammen mit dem MSI H97 und den G.Skill RAM wäre ich bei 450 Euro. 




Zu der SSD:
Eigentlich benötige ich die SSD ja nur für das Betriebssystem und die wirklich großen Daten würden ja eh auf die HD kommen, also auch die Spiele oder nicht? Dann ist eine Hybrid Festplatte doch am besten und günstigsten? Auf die 128 GB SSD bekomme ich ja nicht wirklich viele Spiele drauf?

Eine Hybridfestplatte kostet grade mal 80 und würde ich eine SSD und eine HD nehmen sind es gleich mal 150. Wenn irgendwann mal die Nachrüstphase kommt sind wir doch eh soweit, dass es nurnoch SSD-Platten gibt?!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2015)

Ich meinte den Aufpreis des 2133MHzer-RAMs, der wäre "grad noch okay"      Das andere Set bei ebay ist was besser für Deinen Zweck, aber immer noch was zu viel. Ich versteh nicht, wieso das Set bei ebay aus Deiner Sicht die bessere Wahl sein soll ^^  Der Xeon kostet in diversen Shops unter 250€, ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz 70-90€, und 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM ca 65€. Da kommst Du doch günstiger weg als mit dem Ebay-Kit...?

CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  245-250€
Board Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  85€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  60€  oder auch Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (HX316C9SRK2/ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ... auch maximal 65€.

Das sind dann 400€, nicht mehr. 



Wegen der SSD: Spiele passen natürlich  nur wenige mit drauf bei 128GB. Aber die kommen halt auf die Festplatte - für die reine Leitung bringt die SSD da eh nix, sondern nur für die Ladezeiten. Du kannst natürlich auch eine mit 256GB nehmen (kostet 90-110€), dann passen da auf jeden Fall einige Deiner Lieblingsgames drauf. Die SSHD wiederum bringt eigentlich nur beim Booten was, denn der SSD-Part hat nur wenig Platz. Da kommen nur einige wirklich sehr oft genutzt Dinge rein, so dass du grad bei Games nicht sonderlich viele Vorteile hast. Mit ner 128GB-SSD hast du aber halt im Windows-Alltag durchgängig mehr Leistung, weil der ganze Kleinkram viel schneller geht, da er extrem schnell lädt. Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal nur ne HDD holen und eine SSD später erst.

Aber so oder so: allein vom gesparten Geld, wenn du CPU, Board und RAM separat kaufst, wäre ja eine SSD mit 256GB drin. Und statt der SSHD halt eine normale HDD, dann hast du sogar noch weitere 30€ gespart ^^


----------



## SerberusX (27. Februar 2015)

Hey,
eigentlich hast du mich überzeugt (Nach längerem nachdenken)! Dennoch habe ich ein paar Fragen!

1. Ich habe viel über den Xenon gegoogelt und er ist wohl etwas langsamer als ein I7. Da ich grade nicht übertakten will ist das doch schlecht?
2.Da ich durch dein Setting Geld spare würde ich anstatt 2 Festplatten einfach eine Intenso SSD mit 512 GB einbauen. Das bringt doch einiges oder? (meine 1 TB Platte habe ich nie voll gehabt und daher würden mir 512 GB reichen)

Hier das was ich kaufen würde:

CPU: Intel Xenon 
Board: Gigabyte H97
RAM: Kingston HyperX Savage
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 970
Festplatte: Intenso SSD 512 GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 530W
und 1 DVD-Laufwerk

Mit diesem Setting dürfte es doch ein sehr guter Gamer PC sein?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

1. der heißt Xeon, nicht Xenon   und er ist technisch absolut identisch zu einem Core i7 mit gleichem Takt, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit besitzt. Ein Core i7, der mehr takt hat, wäre dann MAXIMAL so viel schneller, wie es dem Mehrtakt entspricht - grad in Spielen aber ist selbst ein 30-40% höher getakteter i7-4970K weniger als 5% schneller, das heißt: wenn du nur 30 FPS hast, wirst Du auch mit der schnelleren CPU nur 31-32 FPS haben. Und hast Du sowieso schon 70 FPS, dann hast du eben mit +5% Leistung ca. 74 FPS. 

In einigen Anwendungen wiederum, wo der reine Takt eine größere Rolle spielt, wäre ein Core i7 mit zB 4Ghz dann schon deutlich schneller als ein Xeon mit 3,4Ghz, aber da stellt sich dann die Frage: wie oft machst Du so was wie Zb Videos umwandeln oder Dateiarchive packen/entpacken, als dass es den Aufpreis wert ist, um statt zB 8 Minuten in 7:30Min fertig zu sein? Denn bei den alltäglichen Tools und Anwendungen wirst du wiederum nichts merken - das ist nicht so, dass dann zB Word schneller lädt wegen der CPU, oder dass es im Browser ruckelt mit dem Xeon, mit dem i7 aber nicht. 


2. Intenso ist eher eine "Billigmarke" - aber anscheinend ist die voll okay Intenso interne SSD-Festplatte 512GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  kannst du also nehmen. Du musst aber bedenken, dass moderne Games immer mehr Platz brauchen, teils 30-40GB pro Spiel - also, im Laufe der Zeit kann es doch eng werden, aber dann kannst du ja immer noch eine Festplatte nachrüsten. 

Alternativen wären noch die drei Modelle von Crucial, die MX100, BX100 und M550 mit 500 oder 512GB - die kosten 170-190€


Wichtig beim Xeon: nimm den 1230 v*3 *oder 1231 v3. Die nicht-v3 passen nicht aufs Board, und die Xeons mit Nummern unterhalb der 1230 sind nur Core i5, die über dem 1231v3 sind wiederum doch zu teuer für ihre Leistung.


----------



## SerberusX (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe genau den CPU in den Warenkorb gelegt, der von dir gepostet wurde:
Intel BX80646E31231V3 Xeon boxed Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
250 Euro!

Bei der SSD habe ich mir beide angeguckt, aber die von Crucial hat deutlich weniger Schreib und Lesegeschwindigkeit, deswegen doch eher Intenso?

Hier zum Vergleich:
Intenso = Lesegeschwindigkeit: bis zu 470MB/s  -  Schreibgeschwindigkeit: bis zu 540MB/s
Crucial mx100 = Lesen mit bis zu 550 MB/s, Schreiben mit bis zu 150 MB/s
Crucial m550 = Lesen mit bis zu 550 MB/s, Schreiben mit bis zu 350 MB/s

Intenso liegt doch vorne?

PS: Dann halt Xeon ! Xenon ist n Autolicht 

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mir die von PNY ausgesucht:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NTQ0B5G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Sollte doch geil sein oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Die Herstellerangaben sind bei den SSD eh nur die Maximalwerte - im Schnitt sind die SSDs aber alle extrem schnell, und das wichtigere ist die Zugriffszeit und gar nicht unbedingt die MB/s. Also: wie lange es dauert, BIS die Daten "gefunden" werden, das ist bei SSDs nämlich quasi 0 Millisekunden.

Und du musst da genau hinschauen wegen des Speeds: 150MB/S wäe in der Tat mies, vor allem wenn das nur maximal ist - aber 150MB/s bei der MX100 wäre nur für die Version mit 128GB - die Variante mit 256 GB hat schon 350MB/s, die mit 512 GB liegt bei 500MB/S. Die BX100 sind ein bisschen langsamer von den Daten her, und die m550 wiederum haben 550MB/S für die 256 und 512 GB-Version


Zur CPU: da ist kein Kühler dabei - nur damit du da bescheid weißt. Da musst Du also noch einen CPU-Kühler holen. Die CPUs inkl. Standardkühler von Intel haben den Zusatz "Boxed", aber aufpassen: es gibt auch Boxed ohne Kühler. 

Grafikkarte: nimm eine mit 2-3 Lüftern, denn die mit nur einem sind ziemlich laut.



Und ganz allgemein: bei Amazon ist Hardware idr nicht besonders günstig - schau lieber mal im Preisvergleich wie hier nach PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  beliebte günstige Shops sind mindfactory und hardwareversand, ich kaufe gerne bei letzterem ein. Auch Alternate, hoh, notebooksbilliger, comtech... da gibt es viele auch lange etablierte Shops, die bei Hardware günstiger sind als amazon


----------



## SerberusX (28. Februar 2015)

Bei den Grafikkarten finde ich die mit Verkleidung geiler, deswegen bleib ich da bei der PNY!
Die Preise sind teilweise sogar günstiger bei Amazon. Das Mainboard kostet bei Alternate 102 Euro und bei Amazon nur 91 Euro! Insgesamt liege ich jetzt bei 1020 Euro! Ich brauche nurnoch ein Case und einen Kühler!

Als Case gefällt mir dieses ganz gut:
http://www.amazon.de/BitFenix-Shino...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195

Die Server-CPUs sind alle ohne Kühler laut einer Beschreibung bei Ebay...... Welchen Kühler kann ich dann nehmen?
Diesen: http://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-Freezer...d=1425079336&sr=8-1&keywords=prozessor+kühler

?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2015)

wass, das ollee Referenzdesign gefällt Dir? ^^  na dann 

Und hier etliche Shops, in denen es den Xeon mit Kühler gibt Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    den Freezer 13 kannst du aber nehmen, so oder so - auch wenn du die Boxed-Version nimmst. Die kann nämlich sogar billiger sein als die Version ohne Kühler  


Gehäuse ist gut, gibt es auch hier BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SerberusX (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine Zusammenstellung. Schau nochmal drüber, bitte. 

Also so insgesamt ausgeguckt heben sich die Preisunterschiede auf, bei amazon fällt kein Versand an und manche Dinge sind woanders teuer. Da spare ich vllt n 5er am Ende. Dafür habe ich bei amazon alles in eins. 

Die Boxed Version ist ja auch bei amazon! aber da ist kein Kühler mit bei?! Bei Ebay steht bei einem, dass Server-CPU als Boxed nie einen Kühler haben?


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

SerberusX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  also, nix für ungut, aber: wenn du einfach allesbei hardwareversand oder mindfactory bestellst, selbst wenn du es auf beide Shops verteilst, definitiv günstiger. 

Hier mal rausgesucht, die gleichen Teile, und was du dann MINDESTENS sparst je nach Shop

Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  20-22€  => 2€ gespart
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 60-61€ => 10€ gespart
Netzteil: Thermaltake Germany Series Berlin 630W ATX 2.3 (W0393RE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  45€ => 5€ gespart
Graka: PNY GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (GF970GTX4GEPB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bei hardwareversand 330€ => 30€ (!) gespart
SSD: Intenso Top III SSD 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (3812450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  190-195€ => 5€ gespart
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  240-245€ => 5€ gespart
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  83-85€ => 6€ gespart


das sind mind 63€ Einsparung, d.h. selbst wenn du es verteilst auf die zwei genannten Shops und je 7€ Versand zahlst, sind es um die 50€ weniger. Auch beim Monitor könnte man 10€ sparen, aber bei hardwareversand wäre der nicht auf Lager


Ansonsten passt aber alles.


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

Nochmal zum Ende:


GTX 970 vs. GTX 980 - Lohnt sich eine GTX 980, diese kostet ja immerhin 550-600 (GTX 970 350-400)

Ich würde wenn es sich lohnen würde auch eine 980 nehmen.


----------



## Typhalt (2. März 2015)

SerberusX schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Ende:
> 
> 
> GTX 970 vs. GTX 980 - Lohnt sich eine GTX 980, diese kostet ja immerhin 550-600 (GTX 970 350-400)
> ...



Paar % mehr leistung und fast das doppelte zahlen? Nein das lohnt sich definitiv nicht. Schon deine GTX 970 ist viel zu teuer


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im Test - Energieeffizenz ist Trumpf Benchmarks in Battlefield 3 (DX11) mit 3840x2160 - Standard

Hier mal Benchmarks, da liegt die GTX 980 schon ein wenig vorne, aber das für viel Geld.....

Bei den GTX 970 wird die Gainward Phantom extra aufgeführt. Der Core-Speed ist auch höher also ist das die beste GTX 970?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Das lohnt sich nicht - die R9 290 / GTX 970 sind schon Top-Karten, und wegen der paar Prozent dann so viel ausgeben - da ist es 100 Mal cleverer, sich in 2 Jahren, wenn Dir die GTX 970 vielleicht nicht mehr ganz reicht, von dem gesparten Geld und dem Gebrauchtpreis der GTX 970 eine neue gute Karte zu holen, die wird dann nämlich 100pro stärker als die GTX 980 sein UND vermutlich auch mehr RAM haben.


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

Das stimmt wohl!

Bei den 970ern habe ich jetzt 3 die mich interessieren. Einmal die PNY GTX 970, die Gainward GTX 970 Phantom und die Super Silent von Nvidia.

Gainward 970 GTX Phantom:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NQ860MU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A5Y5ZDGV1AKXL

PNY 970 GTX:
PNY GTX 970 GeForce NVIDIA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nvidia GTX 970 Super Silent Edition:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...sper-Silent-Edition-4096-MB-GDDR5::30071.html

Optisch finde ich die PNY geiler (Referenzdesignähnlich). Die Phantom ist aber leicht OC und wird so der GTX 980 gefährlich. Deseiteren sind die Lüfter zur Reinigung rausnehmbar. Die Super Silent ist genauso wie die PNY hat nur das Referenzdesign der 980 und ist somit echt edel. Welche würdet ihr nehmen von den drei? 

Und passt die etwas dickere Phantom aufs Board? Die ist kürzer aber dicker.

Die 970er im Referenzdesign ist beim Kühlen laut Testberichten am besten und hat kein Spulenfiepen. Übertaktbar soll sie auch sehr gut sein aufgrund der guten Kühleigenschaften. 

Deshalb tendiere ich eigentlich zur Caseking Variante (Ist etwas teurer aber hat auch mehr Vorteile)


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Die Phantom ist natürlich besser und auch viel leiser, auch wenn du meinst, dass dir das nicht so wichtig sei. Und die Dicke: die Karte verdeckt dann halt den einen PCIe-Port links vom goldenfarbenden Board-Kühler, aber du hast ja immer noch einen weiteren oben über dem ersten PCIe-Slot sowie zwei PCI-Slots


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

Ich habe noch eine Karte ergänzt. Die von Caseking. Bitte noch mit einbeziehen.

"Bei den 970ern habe ich jetzt 3 die mich interessieren. Einmal die PNY  GTX 970, die Gainward GTX 970 Phantom und die Super Silent von Nvidia.

Gainward 970 GTX Phantom:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00N...=A5Y5ZDGV1AKXL

PNY 970 GTX:
PNY GTX 970 GeForce NVIDIA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nvidia GTX 970 Super Silent Edition:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...R5::30071.html

Optisch finde ich die PNY geiler (Referenzdesignähnlich). Die Phantom  ist aber leicht OC und wird so der GTX 980 gefährlich. Deseiteren sind  die Lüfter zur Reinigung rausnehmbar. Die Super Silent ist genauso wie  die PNY hat nur das Referenzdesign der 980 und ist somit echt edel.  Welche würdet ihr nehmen von den drei? 

Und passt die etwas dickere Phantom aufs Board? Die ist kürzer aber dicker.

Die 970er im Referenzdesign ist beim Kühlen laut Testberichten am besten  und hat kein Spulenfiepen. Übertaktbar soll sie auch sehr gut sein  aufgrund der guten Kühleigenschaften. 

Deshalb tendiere ich eigentlich zur Caseking Variante (Ist etwas teurer aber hat auch mehr Vorteile)"


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

400€ ? Das ist ja Irrsinn - die ist keine 10% schneller als eine AMD R9 290 für 280€...  mehr als 350€ würde ich auf keinen Fall für eine GTX 970 zahlen


Was ist denn mit der hier 4096MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  auch OC und nur 320€. Oder die, wenn die nicht zu lang ist (31cm) 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0


Und das mit dem Spulenfiepen: was denn nun?? Erst die Lautstärke egal, jetzt aber ist Spulenfiepen ein Argument? ^^  So oder so: Spulenfiepen kann auch Zufall sein - es kann sein, dass in dem einen Test ne Karte keines hatte, aber 90% der im Handel erhältlichen Karten dieser Modellreihe haben dann DOCH Spulenfiepen. Oder umgekehrt: im Test Spulenfiepen, obwohl 90% der Modellreihe an sich kaum eines hat. Spulenfiepen tritt zudem eher nur bei sehr hohen FPS-Werten auf, und auch dann muss man sich fragen: hört man das wirklich, oder nur wenn man nah rangeht, und ab dann WILL man es hören? 


Wegen Übertakten: es wäre ein halbes Wunder, wenn man die Karten im Referenzdesign höher takten kann als die mit den speziellen Customkühlern - wo hast Du das gelesen?


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

Hier:
Caseking GeForce GTX 970 Whisper Silent Edition im Test - Taktraten/Overclocking (7/

Aber naja, in den Kommentaren wird auch gemeckert. Und wenn ich diese Karte overclocke dann ist die Garantie weg. Dann ist die Gainward eigentlich am besten. Die ist schon OC. 

Aber naja ist auch wurst ich kauf jetzt die Gainward!


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Also, die ist da aber auch nicht weiter übertaktet worden als die Phantom, kostet aber viel mehr. Macht echt keinen Sinn, NICHT die Phantom zu nehmen


----------



## SerberusX (2. März 2015)

So, bestellt 

Da habe ich noch mehrfach durchgeguckt bevor ich auf "Jetzt kaufen" geklickt habe ! ;D

Konnte sogar nochwas sparen, weil ich bei den einzelnen Artikeln die Anbieterliste nachgesehen habe.


Zusammenbau und Endprodukt poste ich dann ;D


----------



## SerberusX (3. März 2015)

Nochmal so nebenbei,

Das 630 Watt Thermaltake Netzteil sollte doch dicke reichen oder?

Ich habe mal den Wattrechner von Enermax getestet und da komme ich mit meinem System auf ca. 400 Watt. Mit einer 2ten Phantom auf 518 Watt. Also sagen wir mal 550. Dann ist ein 630 Watt Thermaltake doch selbst im Sli-Betrieb ausreichend ?!

Der MSI-Wattrechner kommt auf noch weniger und von daher könnte ich doch ohne Probleme später noch

- 1 GTX 970 Phantom
- 4 GB Ram 

mit einbauen.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Das reicht, siehe auch PN


----------

